# Pet Peeves



## Nightingale (May 6, 2004)

What are your pet peeves?

I think my biggest one is when people use apostrophes to mean "Look out! Here comes an S!"  example: Janie has two apple's.  AAARGH!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 6, 2004)

heheee...
I am the dot queen.. and tilde~!
I guess I don't bother to check apostrophe placement.. or comma splices (funny thing we were having a discussion after class last night re: commas etc.)

A pet peeve of mine is Littering.. when the snow melts and the wondrous world we live in is covered with litter... that irks me to no end.  Luckily there are concerns that gather big orange rubbish bags and head out to clean up.. but it's not enough to get it all. Wandering through a state forest and trash is tossed.  *shakes head*


----------



## Cruentus (May 6, 2004)

Mine is when someone is losing an arguement on an internet forum, so then they resort to attacking spelling and grammer. I can appreciate pet peeves, but correcting someones spelling isn't going to win the arguement!


----------



## Ping898 (May 6, 2004)

I would have to say one of my big pet peeves is people who throw their cigarette butts out the windows of there cars.  It is nasty goes right up there with other litter and I actually had a friend whose car caught on fire cause the butt wasn't out and got sucked under the hood and into the engine and started smoldering and such.  No one was hurt, but did a lot of damage.  I get on my mom everytime she does it, she just says, " oh you're right" and then forgets the next time


----------



## OULobo (May 6, 2004)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I would have to say one of my big pet peeves is people who throw their cigarette butts out the windows of there cars.  It is nasty goes right up there with other litter and I actually had a friend whose car caught on fire cause the butt wasn't out and got sucked under the hood and into the engine and started smoldering and such.  No one was hurt, but did a lot of damage.  I get on my mom everytime she does it, she just says, " oh you're right" and then forgets the next time



Not that I condone smoking or littering, but cig butts are made of celulose and they biodegrade better than anything else you find on the road except mabey a corpse (for those that live in Jersey).


----------



## Nightingale (May 6, 2004)

but while the cig butts are decomposing, they lie on the ground looking gross.


----------



## OULobo (May 6, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> but while the cig butts are decomposing, they lie on the ground looking gross.



Tru' 'nuff


----------



## c2kenpo (May 6, 2004)

Mine is a bit complex, but when I meet people that can't find anything positive about anything, really irk me.

Kinda creates that TWITCH!!!

David Gunzburg


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 6, 2004)

Inconsiderate people-tailgaters,people with loud thumping car sterios.I guess that means I'm getting old.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2004)

This has nothing to do with anything, but my pet peve is meeting American Buddhists that claim Buddha is just like Jesus. Then they tell me I don't know what I'm talking about when I point out the flaw in what they just said.
Sean


----------



## c2kenpo (May 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> This has nothing to do with anything, but my pet peve is meeting American Buddhists that claim Buddha is just like Jesus. Then they tell me I don't know what I'm talking about when I point out the flaw in what they just said.
> Sean




Ironic isn't it??  :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2004)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> Ironic isn't it??  :uhyeah:


My philosophy teacher says the people are mearly rebellious Christians, and are transfering their deep seated religious beliefs to a religion with similarities. I point that out and they yell at me; go figure.
Sean


----------



## KenpoTex (May 7, 2004)

Biggest Pet Peeve?  Stupid people (the kind of people who inspired the old "here's your sign" routine).


----------



## OUMoose (May 7, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Biggest Pet Peeve?  Stupid people (the kind of people who inspired the old "here's your sign" routine).



Definitely.  *nod*

Thought I would shift it a little for my own outlook.  Stupid people are ok sometimes, because you just know they're stupid.  You can just look at em and think "holy crap.  that guy is a friggin idiot!".  What irks me is _ignorant_ people.  People who could be staring the facts in the face, and still say something else...  *sigh*


----------



## KenpoTex (May 8, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> What irks me is _ignorant_ people.  People who could be staring the facts in the face, and still say something else...  *sigh*


Especially when they're in positions of authority...

by the way, love your sig. line


----------



## TonyM. (May 8, 2004)

Another vote against littering. Makes me crazy. It's almost as stupid as straight ticket voting.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 8, 2004)

Tomorrow's Mother's Day so in the true tradition...
Lights left on, frig door open, no TP on the roll and the other thing...all the guys know.  Is that too many?


----------



## TheRustyOne (May 9, 2004)

Pet peeve.....unannounced parties in my room....happened last night. i'm fine with them, when my roommate tells me. thankfully, we have the suite room, and i can disappear back to my room and be selective on who i wanna let in


----------



## someguy (May 10, 2004)

People who ask what my pet peave is.  Not really.
Mine is when people interupt me in the middle of soething when there interuption can wait.


----------



## Nightingale (May 10, 2004)

Rusty-

I used to have the same problem in college... my roomie would throw parties, generally the night before my midterms!  needless to say, she wasn't my roomie the next year.

-N-


----------



## theletch1 (May 11, 2004)

Mine's people who get behind the wheel, put the vehicle in gear and put their brain in park.  This goes for commercial drivers as well as folks in their personal vehicles.


----------



## NW Boiler (May 11, 2004)

Would have to say my biggest Pet Peeve is people who speak before thinking.


----------



## edhead2000 (May 12, 2004)

Way too many to count, but I think I can sum it up in two words: "stupid people".  Amazingly, they all use the drugstore I work at.......


----------



## Rick Wade (May 12, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Mine is when someone is losing an arguement on an internet forum, so then they resort to attacking spelling and grammer. I can appreciate pet peeves, but correcting someones spelling isn't going to win the arguement!



Maybe that is why I always use spell check and grammar check in WORD before posting.  My pet peeve is when someone makes a stupid comment that makes no sense.  which correlates to one of my favorite sayings:  The stupid shall be punished.

Respectfully


----------



## Rick Wade (May 12, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Not that I condone smoking or littering, but cig butts are made of celulose and they biodegrade better than anything else you find on the road except mabey a corpse (for those that live in Jersey).



The human body is biodegradable to! :idunno:


----------



## dearnis.com (May 13, 2004)

people to whom the phrase "Slower traffic keep right" means nothing.
(an irksome sub-set of stupid people)


----------



## Taimishu (May 13, 2004)

NW Boiler said:
			
		

> Would have to say my biggest Pet Peeve is people who speak before thinking.


Agreed and also those with massive egos and no idea of tact.
How come they always seem to turn up on forums?
They know who they are but getting them to admit it is another matter.

David


----------

